# Burton Prophecy vs. Cartel vs. Rome Targa



## 604al (Mar 11, 2008)

All are quality and can't go wrong with any... are we talking all 2012 models? 

If I had the choice i'd say Prophecy for the asym ankle strap which i find amazing and the amazing cushion and lightweight of the reflex baseplates, which i think the cartel has also. 

Also find the burton ratchets better, as the rome ones are too easy to undo by accident. 

Romes are still very nice... 

union forces suck by the way.


----------



## Craig D (Sep 25, 2011)

Yes...I am talking about the 2012 models. My only concern was the stiffness of the prophecy. I ride a banana magic and want a good responsive binding to match the board. I also really liked the feel of the EST Channel system and am trying to replicate that with these bindings. Any thoughts?


----------



## 604al (Mar 11, 2008)

Malavita's should match up perfect. Just don't waste your money on unions.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

I'm probably going to be rocking '12 Malavita reflex on two of my setups.


----------



## Craig D (Sep 25, 2011)

Malavita is a nice setup? I never even considered them. I have heard they are primarily a park binding. How stiff and responsive are they compared to the Prophecy and Cartel?


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Bit softer than both.

If you are going to be bombing it, I'd go Cartel or Targa, depending on if you like the feel of V-Rod or not.


----------



## Craig D (Sep 25, 2011)

Probably not going to bomb it too much. I think something a touch more mellow than the Cartel and a bit more responsive then the Malavita might be just right. Sounds like the Prophecy might be a good call. How does the TArga feel in terms of board flex, feel? I have heard the Re-Flex of burton is as close the the EST feel as you can get.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

I rock cartels (10-11) and I don't find them too stiff. I do ride pretty hard most of the time, but you can ride chill or freestlye in them no problem. I find them to be pretty well rounded so you can do most things on them. Not park focused of course but fine for occasional trips through the park.


----------



## Craig D (Sep 25, 2011)

Cool..I appreciate the info!


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Craig D said:


> Yes...I am talking about the 2012 models. My only concern was the stiffness of the prophecy. I ride a banana magic and want a good responsive binding to match the board. I also really liked the feel of the EST Channel system and am trying to replicate that with these bindings. Any thoughts?


If your after stiff, Cartels or the Prophecy would be the way to go. My preference would be the Cartel, as you may find the Prophecy a little to over powering for the Nana Magic (Ive got an SL with CO2s on, and ....the last time i rode it... was thinking that the CO2s were a little too stiff for what i wanted to do). 

Prophecy if your going to straight line it every where and have oodles of forward lean and response.

Cartels if your only 75% of straight line it every where and have some forward lean and response, but enough flex for fun times with out getting all tweaky tweaky.

Malativa if you want a little more play in your days riding (im considering the cartel and these...but will probably dial the malativa in towards the top end of their response, so i can ride fast and stable, but still mess about a bit when cruising).


----------



## mike50 (Sep 23, 2011)

Cartel..........


----------



## Craig D (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks for the good scoop. I am still learning about this stuff. Burton seems to make a nice binding. I used to ride the Triad's and from what I hear the Prophecy is much like the Triad. Anyone out there been on the Rome Targa or 360? I would be curious to hear what you have to say. I am really looking for the binding that can replicate the EST board feel on a board other than a burton.
Thanks to the gang for the feedback.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

I wouldn't go Malavita given what you've said. Cartel is probably the right choice. I rode the Prophecy last year and wasn't overly impressed, at least given the price over the Cartel.


----------



## Craig D (Sep 25, 2011)

Was the PRophecy responsive like the cartel? The big selling point on the proph is that it is as close to that est board feel as you can get with out the channel. I rode the channel and was a big fan. That being said, I still want a responsive binding that will turn on a dime when you need it to. I am not an expert rider, so the prophecy might be plenty responsive for me and if I can get great board feel and flex with it...maybe it is the better choice. Price is not an issue with me...I ride enough that I will get my $ worth regardless. Any more thoughts?
I have heard the prophecy is very light as well.


----------



## 604al (Mar 11, 2008)

All have the new reflex tech so you'll get that EST feel and lighter weight.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

604 is right. The new Cartels and Malavitas get ReFLEX trickled down from the Prophecy. This is what gave the Prophecy the feel of dual zone EST baseplates. I'd go Cartel, it's probably the most versatile binding you can get.


----------

